
As gender diversity battles roil Silicon Valley, Apple puts just 1 woman onstage - ishansgupta
https://www.theverge.com/2017/9/12/16297342/apple-keynote-2017-diversity-sexism
======
Caveman_Coder
I'm a little annoyed as well. There wasn't a single half-German, half-
Filipino, green-eyed, left-handed, veteran (hGhFGeLhV) on stage at all. We had
zero minutes of representation.

Does Apple even care about us hGhFGeLhVs?

~~~
ishansgupta
I believe product comes first.

